# Is this fin rot?



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

i am sorry about the bad photo but he is really active so i cant really take a good shot.. if u guys cant judge by the photo, plz let me know and i will take another photo


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Your photo is really too blury to tell, 
It would help if you could tell us a bit more about the symptoms you're seeing, where the affected area is, and what conditons he's being kept under. Fin-Rot, is essentially what the name suggests, the fins are being rotted away, and some symptoms are:

Fins that have small, pinhole sized wholes anywhere on the fins
Fins that are apearing thinner, or to be fraying around the edges.
Fins breaking off in chunks. 

Fin-Rot is usually caused by poor water conditions, and stress. It can be a really tidious to get rid of but if caught early enough can be dealt with by doing frequent water changes, and treating your fish with proper antibiotics.

Here are a few images I found usefull when I was trying to diagnose my own betta when he had fin-rot  I would have included a link to the website I refered to when treating my little guy but I can't seem to find it, however there are lots of good sites if you just run a search on google.

http://www.petfish.net/articles/pix/arts3/finrot.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VkRP-IvOkes/Sp6kgrnpVPI/AAAAAAAAAts/RJ3T5j7Hodk/s400/more_rot.jpg

Hope this helps.


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

there are tears in the fins and it was perfectly fine 2 days ago, and now its a mess.. is there any possibility dat he bites his tails? i have 2 more photo here


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes Bettas have been known to do that out of boredom. Go to the craft store and get a little 1" round mirror and tape it facing in on the outside of the tank. i do it on some of mine and they love to go to it and practice flaring at themselves. Doesn't hurt them and it gives them something to do.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

im assuming u dont but its a question worth asking but is there any other tank mates? bettas are especially susceptable to fin rot do to their big fins and the fact that they are born and raised typically in stagnent unfiltered water. fin rot can also be caused just by a fin getting damaged but typically if the fish isnt stressed and the water quality is good they will regrow without gettiy phoneng infected. it doesnt look to have fin rot at this point but its hard to see in the pictures and im also on my phone. put a mirror by him so he flares up then snap a picture it will be easier to see the fins then.


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

its still blurry but i think its still a good photo... lol


----------

